
Google explains why it stopped Acer's smartphone launch with Android variant - barredo
http://www.theverge.com/2012/9/14/3335204/google-statement-acer-smartphone-launch-aliyun-android?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
======
sciwiz
More from Andy Rubin: [http://officialandroid.blogspot.com/2012/09/the-
benefits-imp...](http://officialandroid.blogspot.com/2012/09/the-benefits-
importance-of-compatibility.html)

